# No real symptoms!!



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

I am about six weeks but, apart from feeling more tired than normal and a few periods of cramping which go reasonably quickly, i don't really have any other symptoms!!  I am really bloated and am struggling to get into clothes.  i am taking two lots of 400mg cyclogest a day.  can this be causing the bloating??  i am drinking the normal amount.  i can't possibly need maternitiy clothes yet!!!

Is this all normal??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Every woman differs in early pregnancy, and you can be quite bloated at the beginning due to water retention.  During the next couple of weeks, you will probably find you'll get nauseous and even more tired!!!  All the symptoms you are describing at the moment sound fine,

good luck

emilycaitlin xx


----------

